
GitHub starts blocking developers in countries facing US trade sanctions - sthottingal
https://www.zdnet.com/article/github-starts-blocking-developers-in-countries-facing-us-trade-sanctions/
======
merricksb
Same topic discussed 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531039)
(381 points/372 comments)

